# Tips for hunting in St. Croix county?



## chelina (Apr 19, 2015)

Hello, this is only my second year mushroom hunting. I live in hudson in st. Croix county. I did not grow up in hudson so I am not well versed on the area. By no means am I asking where to go but but if someone has any tips on this area that would be great. I have only tried the nearby state park. Advice welcome


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Chelina, welcome to the valley. Yes that park gets pounded hard,but there are loads of areas within 1/2 hour of hudson.
Head on up to Fleet Farm, and ask them for a 2015 Wis DNR trout regulation pamphlet, it's got a map of all the trout streams by county. Trout streams almost always have foot accessibility, Apple river, ten mile creek, Willow &amp; the kinnincanic,Rush river, ect..... all good spots, plus we always cross the boarder into Minn and raid them cause nobody over there seems to ever be out. Have a GRAND season &amp; good luck.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

oldelm don't make me drive all that way! lol Anywho some one posted the schrooms are ahead of the trees. That's how I'm seeing it here.The lilacometer is way off this year.


----------



## chelina (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks so much OldElm! great advice, exactly what I needed. Also what time of day do you like going hunting? I found I could see them best around 7am, but I am curious. Buckthornman, what is the lilacometer?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Chelina, I like hunting them anytime of day, but morning are best cause the Ticks are slower then. :wink: Buckthorn was referring to the lilac's blooming, which is one sign people use to gauge when the flush is in its prime. We have a whole bag of tricks/customs to use. # 1 is to be out there often, and hit lots &amp; lots of different places. Have you been out yet? Hint ramps are up &amp; decent size, no fiddle heads yet.


----------



## chelina (Apr 19, 2015)

Yeah I went out about a week ago just to a local park to scout a future location, will be going out Tuesday for ramps. Thanks for all the info. Now I know where to go to ask questions! Best of luck!


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Hey Old Elm, when in your opinion will they start to hit in Twin cities metro area? Buckthorn, tree in last 2 days really started to leaf out alot, looking better. Will have to check the lilacometer myself.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Old elm how bout Little brown Bird with the long beekometer had one in the yard yesterday.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Lilacometer said last year this time already pick in.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Yes old elm. I,'ve been studying the lilac theory for long time. No fiddles here either.


----------



## eksophia (Mar 3, 2014)

Old elm, are you saying you watch ramps as a morel indicator? Ramps are looking great here in Polk County! Noticed the lilacs at my place are just starting to bud. I'm getting excited


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Chelina, if you want company tmrrw(Tues) let me know?, as I'm planning on being out for awhile in the A.M.


----------



## chelina (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks OldElm! But I have a ramp foraging date with my sweetie planned


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Chelin, it ought to be perfect timing, can't wait to cook up a batch. Have fun &amp; enjoy. Post some pictures of your haul.


----------



## chelina (Apr 19, 2015)

How do I post pics?


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

The best way to post pictures is thru Photobucket. Load your Photos in, then copy the HTML Code and and paste it to your comment.

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0003_zps53c0b2bb.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## chelina (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## chelina (Apr 19, 2015)

So I make these. Thought you guys would enjoy them. They were a special order for a customer.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Those are great, of course the morel is my FAV..... Nice!


----------



## chelina (Apr 19, 2015)

They are my fav too! Thanks! They are made out of wool.


----------



## chelina (Apr 19, 2015)

Here is our ramp haul from today! Not bad for two first timers, found about a third of a pound! It's super cold out and I have to go to work now ....


----------



## wisooner (Apr 21, 2015)

Old Elm

I am new to posting but have read it for 2 years. I live in New Richmond and would like to meet up some time. How can we get together? I love the woods and the hunt.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Absolutely wisooner, we could meet @ the burkhardt coop station( Ya know it?) @ an agreed time &amp; day. Have you had any success in the past couple years? Been out this year @ all?


Chelina, nice ramps today, YUMMIE!!


----------



## wcliberty (Apr 21, 2015)

I just happened upon this site while checking out Mother Earth News guide to hunting Morels. What a strange coincidence that I am also a resident of Hudson and brand new to this forum. I don't know the first thing about foraging techniques and am just beginning my research. I was planning on lurking for a while but Chelina's post just jumped out at me. Keep the good advice coming. I'm also reading along.


----------



## chelina (Apr 19, 2015)

Sooo cool you live in hudson too! Good luck this season, I was new to mushroom hunting last year and now I'm just hooked. As you can see from above ramps are already out! If you are itching to get out there like we were.


----------



## wisooner (Apr 21, 2015)

Old Elm

Say the day and time. This weekend or after 4:30 during the week. Its too early this year for the shrooms and asparagus but its coming up fast. I know the place and could meet you there. I have been out calling in turkeys. In the past I have found some morels but really got into the fall mushrooms as well. Would like some advice so I don't eat the wrong thing. Let me know.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Old elm sorry hope I didn't start something. But you are the Old Elm.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Wisooner, how about this Sunday (26Th) @ 3:00 for some scouting?


----------



## butterfried (May 7, 2013)

Chelina - I am interested in buying some of those mushrooms...do you have a shop, etsy? Thank you!
BTW I am not from St Croix area - se wi....waiting...... next weekend headed down to IL to see what I can find! Good Luck everyone!


----------



## chelina (Apr 19, 2015)

I would be happy to make a special order for you and ship them. I don't have an etsy shop. I normally sell at an art gallery here in town. I currently don't have any made but we can talk colors and type of mushroom. They rage in price from $20-$35 depending on the type of mushroom. Let me see if i can sent you my contact info


----------



## butterfried (May 7, 2013)

Chelina my email is [email protected] thanks!


----------



## wisooner (Apr 21, 2015)

Old Elm

Sunday at 3pm at the Burhhart gas station on th e west side of town. Sound like a winner?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Wisooner, 3:00 it is, that would be the CENEX Coop.


----------



## wisooner (Apr 21, 2015)

See you at 3, I will be driving a white pickup with a shell. Look forward to it!


----------



## chelina (Apr 19, 2015)

Spent a few hours in the woods today, didn't find any mushrooms (wishful thinking) but found another haul of ramps!


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Old elm you and wasooner. Did you get lost ? How goes it? Probably still out in the thorn!


----------



## chelina (Apr 19, 2015)

Anyone having luck in the st. Croix/ pierce co? Yet? Old elm? Anyone? I haven't been out in a week.


----------



## ceilvb (May 11, 2015)

I'm new to this too and my second year hunting. Nothing found yet, I usually look near me, I'm in Star Prairie. Sometimes I go further north and along the st Croix river. Was on the Gandy dancer trail near Centuria today. Was wondering if anyone's found anything in st Croix county? I might try and go out in the next few days around Somerset...


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

Hello all, I was down in St croix county today new richmond, star prairie area today, only found 2 and a bunch of really small babies (had to look real hard to find the small little buggers) in a couple spots I left them to grow,,, yes I left them to grow..lol now we need some warmer temps so they can grow....
Next weekend should be Prime!


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

Also nice batch of ramps, I was gonna dig some up today but forgot my shovel...Grrr


----------



## foundsome (May 11, 2015)

Hello everyone. What are some different ways to preserve morels for when you're craving them in the winter months?


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

I myself dry them, you can use a dehydrater or string them up like popcorn hang and dry them or just lay them out on screens , cardboard, let them air dry... make sure they are dry or they will mold in you bag or jars what ever you store them in. Good Luck


----------

